# Rapido 892f



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,

Just looking at a new Rapido so just hoping someone has feedback on the Rapido 891f design .
Thanks
Wyn


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Our 7090+ has the same rear island bed layout and works really well for us. We like the separate shower and wash room and the half garage carries a lot. 
Personally I would be very cautious of a 891 with a MGW of 3500kg and would really want to confirm the available payload.

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo.../Rapido-891F-Motorhome-Review/_ch1_rw1301_pg1


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

rayc said:


> Personally I would be very cautious of a 891 with a MGW of 3500kg and would really want to confirm the available payload.
> 
> http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo.../Rapido-891F-Motorhome-Review/_ch1_rw1301_pg1


Thanks for this and was a little concerned about the payload myself.

Unladen wt is 3130Kg (this includes the driver at 75kg , 1 gas bottle , water and fuel tank @ 90% full . 
Bottom line is that looks like payload is around 370 Kg for light chassis version and 420Kg for no cost heavier chassis


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> wp1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line is that looks like payload is around 370 Kg for light chassis version and 420Kg for no cost heavier chassis
> ...


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

rayc said:


> > wp1234 said:
> >
> >
> > > Bottom line is that looks like payload is around 370 Kg for light chassis version and 420Kg for no cost heavier chassis
> ...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> wp1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Ops your right , why would Anyone go for the 3500 kg version when the 3650 kg is a no cost option I think .
> ...


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Ops your right , why would Anyone go for the 3500 kg version when the 3650 kg is a no cost option I think .


Simple - medical license restrictions, age license restrictions, lower tolls, avoid town centre access restrictions, avoid Go-box charges etc.



> I wonder what it would cost to increase the payload


The Alko light chassis (which I assume the 892f uses) can't be uprated beyond 3700kg AFAIK.


----------

